# CTD Coolant Leak Pass Side



## yakcruzin (Jan 23, 2020)

First time joining this forum, seems to be an invaluable resource that I wish I had discovered earlier. Anyway, my gf's car is a 2014 CTD and has developed a fairly fast coolant leak. It seems to be leaking out of the passenger side, around what looks to be an aux cooler, maybe an oil cooler? I'll try to get a more detailed look at it in the next few days. For now, it seems like the leak was along this rigid plastic line that connected to a metal line, running into that aux cooler. It might be the case that the coolant is simply running down the lines and dripping off this spot, but I'm not sure. Have you all had similar leaks from this side of the engine? As far as other symptoms, the heat in the car goes lukewarm, even cold, after 10 minutes or so, so I'm not sure if this is because the coolant in the reservoir is so low (before I have a chance to refill it), or because the leak might actually be at a connection to the heater core, and just drips down to the spot I mentioned above. Thanks again for all the help you can give everyone, it's much appreciated.


----------



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

Possibly water pump? I’ve seen a few posts about that part having a large leak near passenger side. Should be under 100k power train warranty, from what I have read.
Good luck.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

100k Mile PT warranty on the water pump, yes, but it'll be out of warranty by now, since it is a 2014.

What is the mileage on the vehicle?


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

That time of year... brittle plastic hoses. Just found a severely cracked hose on my oil cooler

See photo. It’s dumping coolant! How easy are these to change? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

First place I would start is the waterpump as previously suggested. You can easily check it. There is a plastic cover behind the accessory belt. Pull that off and you'll be able to see the water pump with a light.


----------



## yakcruzin (Jan 23, 2020)

joshpjost said:


> That time of year... brittle plastic hoses. Just found a severely cracked hose on my oil cooler
> 
> See photo. It’s dumping coolant! How easy are these to change?
> 
> ...


I was going to post a picture, but this is my exact leak! I mean, that's how it appears thus far. Thanks everyone for the water pump suggestions, it's a 2014 with 112k miles so out of any kind of warranty. I will check on the water pump and see if that's leaking as well. I think since that hose appears to connect to the heater core hoses, maybe it'll be sold in a bundle with those hoses. It looks like it's running into the oil cooler, maybe that's what that is? I'll let you know about my progress. Has anyone done this repair before?


----------



## RadioCruze (Sep 23, 2018)

yakcruzin said:


> I was going to post a picture, but this is my exact leak! I mean, that's how it appears thus far. Thanks everyone for the water pump suggestions, it's a 2014 with 112k miles so out of any kind of warranty. I will check on the water pump and see if that's leaking as well. I think since that hose appears to connect to the heater core hoses, maybe it'll be sold in a bundle with those hoses. It looks like it's running into the oil cooler, maybe that's what that is? I'll let you know about my progress. Has anyone done this repair before?



Just found what may be the same thing. Wondering if you made progress on finding the hose and replacing this yourself

RC


----------

